# Webserver mit PHP als Java-Programm, gibt es schon so etwas?



## hawkeye78 (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe im vergangen Sommer angefangen ein kleines Wiki (Dokuwiki) für meine Code-Schnipsel zu pflegen. Nun stehe ich allerdings vor dem Problem das ich das ganze auch gerne für Unterwegs hätte.
Da das Wiki als Grundlage HTML (klar) und PHP einsetzt, habe ich mir überlegt das es für ein maximal Mass an Kompatibilität am einfachsten zu erreichen wäre, wenn man einen Webserver mit PHP in Java auftreiben könnte. Da ich es mir zwar noch zutrauen würde einen kleinen Webserver in Java zu schreiben, aber ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das meine Kenntnisse Versagen würde sobald ich versuche einen PHP interpreter zu schreiben, ist nun meine Frage gibt es so etwas bereits fertig? Ich denke darüber hinaus wäre ein fertiges Projekt meinem selbst geschriebenen auch insofern vorzuziehen da die Anzahl der vorhandenen Bugs in einem Projekt das von vielen Betreut wird geringer ist als in meinem frischen, neuen Code.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine idee oder vielleicht so etwas bei sich schon im Einsatz. Ich wäre über einen entsprechenden Hinweis auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar.
Viele Grüsse
Dan


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2008)

Tomcat sollte das unterstützen, müsstest allerdings die Doku konsultieren.


----------



## robertpic71 (18. Jan 2008)

Da gibt es >> diesen << in Javamagzin dazu.

/Robert


----------



## maki (18. Jan 2008)

robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da gibt es >> diesen << in Javamagzin dazu.
> 
> /Robert


Das ist es nicht was er sucht 

Er will schlicht Tomcat nuzten um PHP Anwendungen laufen zu lassen, er braucht  keine Interoperabilität zwischen Java und PHP.


----------



## robertpic71 (18. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> /Robert


Das ist es nicht was er sucht 

Er will schlicht Tomcat nuzten um PHP Anwendungen laufen zu lassen, er braucht  keine Interoperabilität zwischen Java und PHP.[/quote]

Dann such mal im Beitrag nach "Quercus". Das macht genau das (PHP unter einem Javawebcontainer) und das Wikibeispiel wird sogar angeführt.  :wink: 

Der Einsatz ist begrenzt durch die Verfügbarkeit der portierten php-Module. Aber für wiki sollte es reichen.

/Robert


----------



## HoaX (18. Jan 2008)

du könntest auch einfach php via cgi integrieren, ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert, und php gibts ja fertig zum runterladen ...


----------



## hawkeye78 (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

erst einmal möchte ich mich für die vielen Postings bedanken. Ich werde mir sobald ich morgen etwas Zeit zeit habe das Thema Tomcat und dein Link anschauen.
Um an der Stelle noch einmal klar zu stellen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine jar-Datei die beim Aufruf einen Webserver startet der auf port XYZ lauscht. Das ganze soll dann auf meinem USB-Stick platz finden so das ich z.b. darauf auch zugreifen wenn ich an der Uni an einen Rechner in unserem Rechner-Pool sitze.
Viele Grüsse
Dan


----------



## HoaX (19. Jan 2008)

du konntest dir auch xamp installieren. einen tomcat noch zu integrieren sollte nicht allzu schwer sein


----------



## Guest (19. Jan 2008)

Siehe: http://www.alexander-merz.com/tomcat_php bzw. http://www.alexander-merz.com/16.html


----------



## hawkeye78 (20. Jan 2008)

ich hatte gerade die Sache mit Tomcat gerade mal überflogen und bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht zu 100% sicher ob es genau das ist was ich suche, vielleicht liegt das auch daran das ich das Konzept von Tomcat noch nicht durchschaut habe. Ist das ein eigener WEbserver? oder nur ein Aufsatz für einen Apache? und wie sieht dann der Server auf dem USB-Stick aus?
Ich hatte allerdings heute morgen eine andere Idee, ich könnte theoritisch den Webserver selbst schreiben und für die Interpretation des PHP Codes ein fertiges jar-Archiv o.ä. benutzen. Ich denke das hauptproblem ist bloß gibt es fertige PHP Interpreter die man einfach einbinden kann und in die man dann oben die angefragte PHP datei hinein wirft und unten HTML-Code heraus kommt?


----------



## HoaX (20. Jan 2008)

steht alles in den bereits gegebenen antworten


----------



## robertpic71 (20. Jan 2008)

hawkeye78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ich das Konzept von Tomcat noch nicht durchschaut habe. Ist das ein eigener WEbserver? oder nur ein Aufsatz für einen Apache? ...


Tomcat ist in erste Linie Webcontainer für Javaprogramme (Servlets, JSP..). Er kann aber auch aus normaler Webserver fungieren, wobei hierfür der Apache optimierter ist. 



			
				hawkeye78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie sieht dann der Server auf dem USB-Stick aus?


Tomcat sollte auch von USB möglich sein. Auf die Schnelle habe ich nur ein How-To für Tomcat 4.0 gefunden: Tomcat4.0 auf CD

Ich habe allerdings auch AllinOne-Installationen (Tomcat + JRE + Applikation) mit dem Tomcat 5.5 gesehen. Im Prinzip installiert man zuerst alles, und kopiert dann den Tomcat + JRE + Applikation auf die CD bzw. USB-Stick. Allerdings muss die Tomcatconfigdatei überarbeitet werden. 

Wenn du den Webserver selbst schreibst, mußt du dich uch noch um die Anbindung des PHP-Moduls kümmern. Für Tomcat/Resign gibt es fertige Lösungen.

/Robert


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2008)

Tomcat auf USB?

Einfach das heruntergeladene ZIP Archiv entpacken, fertig.
JAVA_HOME sollte gesetzt sein, ansonsten braucht man nix mehr.

Vielleicht gibt es so eine ähnliche Möglichkeit auch für den Apache.


----------

